
Ask HN: Looking for Collaborator for Various Projects - necmttn
Hey, This is Neco.
I&#x27;m a senior full-stack software engineer, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.upwork.com&#x2F;fl&#x2F;necmttn, and a full-time product maker. I have several projects are ongoing but at the state lacking enough to spare time for each of them. Looking for collaborators to help me out with maintaining and scaling them.<p>Shoot me dm in @necmttn on any platform. or necmettinkarakaya@gmail.com<p>some of the projects I need help with;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streak.life
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadmeal.com
======
horizontech-dev
It would be great if you can also mention how would you like to compensate the
collaborators.

~~~
necmttn
I did pay mentorship for developers for while for how to become better one. In
the beginning, I can offer my mentorship free of charge. later on, when
projects are making a profit I can offer a permanent position in the company.

